# Mystery plant. Help me ID plz :)



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

I don't have a clue. Came to me as a mystery plant. I'm referring to the light green plant with opposing leaf nodes.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably _Lysimachia nummularia_.


----------

